# Training to get back ~ HitorMiss



## Popurhedoff (26 Nov 2006)

Today we had our own HitorMiss out to the range for some weapons training.  HitorMiss wanted to be sure that he has healed up and has the motor skills up to speed after his injuries.   After spending the afternoon with him on the range, we are both sure that he is ready and capable to perform his duties overseas.  Knowing that he can carry out these physical actions puts his mind at ease.

We practiced simple carbine shooting from different ready positions and concentrated on magazine changes.  This allowed HitorMiss and I to assess his physical capabilities while performing complicated hand/wrist movements.  We then went to the pistol range and worked on various pistols skills which included:

Body armour drills;
Multiple targets;
Tactical and emergency magazine changes;
Shooting on the move;
Strong and weak hand shooting;
Shooting from cover and barricades.

We then went back to the carbine (M4) to re confirm HitorMiss' capabilities.  HitorMiss went through approx 400 rounds with a few of us coaching him when required.  He performed quite well and I know he is looking forward to carrying out his tasks again soon.

Well done "Hit"

Cheers
Pop


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Nov 2006)

Thanks Pop

I tell you guys no matter how well you think you are after getting hurt You just have to relearn some skills, which thanks to Pop and some others I did today. I am confident in my skills again (like there was any doubt eh). If any of you ever get hurt and manage to get to working condition you absolutely must reconfirm your skill set's, if you don't and just assume you may get someone killed and I know I couldn't live with that.

Now one more weekend of reconfirming if the weather holds.

It's the basics that will save your life.

Hit


----------



## Haggis (26 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> It's the basics that will save your life.



+10!!

I've been preaching that for years.

Good on ya, HoM.  Keep it up!


----------



## Trinity (26 Nov 2006)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Body armour drills;
> Multiple targets;
> Tactical and emergency magazine changes;
> Shooting on the move;
> ...



Where is 
- learning to duck
- sharp objects - which are good, which are bad
- blood - and why you want to keep it in your body

jk hom...


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2006)

good on ya HrM


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Nov 2006)

HoM, good on ya!  

G2G


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2006)

> itorMiss went through approx 400 rounds



More hits than misses I hope. ;D
Quantity has a quality all its own. 

All kidding aside,congrats on your recovery from your wounds. Your desire to return to the theater to rejoin your comrades is exemplary. Serving in combat is often a defining moment in a soldier's life and in the crucible of fire you find out what you are made of both as a soldier and as a man.


----------

